

Ask HN: If you owned MySpace what would you do with it? - fleitz

So we all know Myspace is for sale, but if you had the $100mm or whatever it sells for, and managed to snag it, what would you do with it?
======
venturebros
Make it 100% about music. Even with the tarnished name people still go their
for music and I bet people would go back if it was more music focused.

------
mindcrime
It's pretty damaged as a brand, so that's a tough call. The one area where
they seemed to maintain some strength even as they were fading, was in the
music area, so I'd probably try to do something there. Maybe drop everything
else and focus on being the premier place for artists to interact with fans,
sell music online, etc. If possible, maybe partner with the major labels for
rights to sell digital tracks of mainstream artists, and then go heavy on
music / artist discovery / recommendations, etc.

------
jeffool
Shut it down for a week. Reopen it as the indie iTunes (audio, video, games,
whatever) Also, completely change the look, go for something far more uniform.
I'm not against, say, user backgrounds and changing colors, but no animated
gifs, no auto-start material, no changing layout.

You get basic functionality (private messages, mimicking "Wall" functionality
calling it a "space," commenting on items/posts,) and can follow friends and
artists. The space should show your friend's purchases (unless you check a "do
not broadcast this purchase" box.) You should also be able to do public
recommendations that show on all of your friend's spaces. "Jeff Warren
recommends DJ Z-Trip's song "Kiss (Remix ft. Murs)!"

Every item you look at should include general ratings, friends ratings, and a
list of friends (and artists you follow) who've suggested it.

As an artist, you can put up music, video, HQ images. They should undergo a
cursory inspection (I'm sure there's software to match audio against known
audio,) and then be uploaded to sell.

Bonus points if you want to do an "online library" akin to Amazon's Cloud
Player. I'd also let you regulate people's ability to see your library
(everyone, friends, no-on) on a per-item basis. Hide those guilty pleasure!

------
ethank
Hire back Owen Van Natta and his team (including Eston Bond) and implement
their new design in a modern programming framework.

Emphasize what Facebook lacks: \- The ability to compartmentalize your
networks according to personas rather than "lists" (i.e., different profile
photos for different groups of people, etc)

\- Have the service be an arbitrator of sorts between oauth providers

More than anything:

DO NOT TOUCH MUSIC

Let it go for now.

~~~
noisebleed
Genuinely curious, what do you think a "modern programming framework" would
change?

~~~
ethank
Agility and talent pool.

------
stevenj
I think what Myspace needs most is a well-defined (and worthwhile) vision that
its employees will want to work for, and that will also produce "what people
want" (i.e. will make users happy).

I wouldn't do anything to it until I was sure I had that figured out.

------
hparra
Do some research first: find out what type of person is actively using it and
why. I may learn about something FB isn't doing... yet.

------
DevX101
I'm thinking apartment rentals

------
abbasmehdi
$100mm valuation makes no sense to me, but might to another.

~~~
abbasmehdi
And I was down-voted because? :)

~~~
bmm6o
Your response in no way answers the question "If you owned MySpace what would
you do with it?"

~~~
abbasmehdi
Makes sense. Thanks for clarifying.

